
Navy HE Physicist briefly responds patent questions - archivist1
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/31798
======
archivist1
I was going to title, "Navy HE Physicist gives crackpot response to patent
questions" but considered that would be too click- or flame- baity.

